
Show HN: Try new GraphQL Editor with schema libraries support - aexol
https://graphqleditor.com/
======
aexol
New features:

\- schema libraries enabling you to reuse GraphQL schemas

\- GraphQL Error checking in code

\- Directives support

\- Private projects

\- Mock backend

\- Teams

For devs - github link: [https://github.com/graphql-editor/graphql-
editor](https://github.com/graphql-editor/graphql-editor)

